# Timeshare for Houseboat Exchange - Which Exchange Co to use



## Leeman (Dec 2, 2008)

I have been searching past threads and I am looking for some up to date info on which exchange companies allow timeshare exchange for houseboat accommodations. 

I usually exchange with II, I called and they don't do houseboat exchange. 

I am considering Lake Powell or perhaps Lake Shasta. 

Any info is appreciated - T.I.A


----------



## ace2000 (Dec 2, 2008)

Have you checked RCI?  They have two that I know for sure...

Grand Lakefront Resort Club USA / Lake Eufaula (#5184) OKLAHOMA

Grand Lakefront Resort Club USA / Holly Bluff Marina (#4876) FLORIDA


----------



## Tacoma (Dec 2, 2008)

There's also a few houseboats on Shuswap lakes in British Columbia, Canada.  I rented one from a TUGGER and it was awesome.  Besides your $ is stronger than ours again.

Joan


----------



## BevL (Dec 3, 2008)

Definitely consider the Shuswaps in the summer, but it is very very unlikely you would be able to exchange into one.

It's a great trip and one of our timeshares we would NEVER exchange.


----------



## Carolinian (Dec 3, 2008)

DAE often gets houseboat exchanges.  They can also get canalboats in the UK on request, as they did for me a couple of summers ago.  They also have free membership and a request first system.  Also lower exchange fees.

www.daelive.com


----------

